# Minute roast in 1080 minutes



## cooker613 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sous vide at 132 degrees for 18 hours 


Minute roast, ~5 lb, trimmed and ready to swim







Out of the bag






Torched with searzall and sliced d






More slices


----------



## sandyut (Mar 1, 2020)

YUM!  looks killer man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks Great, Cooker!!
Nice Job!
Great Color!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good from here!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 1, 2020)

Excellent !


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 1, 2020)

Yummm! Looks perfect!


----------



## cooker613 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m thinking next one I get, I’ll try 131 for 15 hr.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 2, 2020)

That looks great Cooker, I had never heard of a minute roast till now, I had to look it up.


----------



## cooker613 (Mar 2, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> That looks great Cooker, I had never heard of a minute roast till now, I had to look it up.


Kosher butchers have a tendency to give cuts strange and odd names. Go figure. Ha ha


----------

